
Getting started with Competitive Programming – Build your algorithm skills - aviaryan
https://devletters.com/letters/getting-started-with-cp/
======
aviaryan
Related - "Why you should do Competitive Programming, even if a little"

[https://devletters.com/letters/why-competitve-
programming/](https://devletters.com/letters/why-competitve-programming/)

